
Can Silicon Valley Really Do Anything to Stop Police Violence? - andrewl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/24/magazine/can-silicon-valley-really-do-anything-to-stop-police-violence.html
======
ArtDev
After reading the article..

It is naive to think a cop will polity call you during a traffic stop. For
example, they won't even knock before throwing a grenade into your house:
[https://news.vice.com/article/toddler-maimed-by-swat-
flash-g...](https://news.vice.com/article/toddler-maimed-by-swat-flash-
grenade-sparks-georgia-bills-on-no-knock-warrants)

------
ArtDev
Without funding from government and the compliance of police unions.. nothing.

What we need is a centralized open-source database of police videos and the
laws that force police to use them.

Police need outside oversight.

